# How much do you love Louis Vuitton?



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Probably not this much...


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

oh GOd.!
i like louis v uitton, but not that much. please

she loved it so much she made it her wedding dress! dang
 :crazy: 



oh and i didint even scroll down to see the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

good God!!!!!!!!

well, if they had fun because of it more to them. they look happy. 
just if they spent an extra million dollars for that, it is foolish unless they had the money or someone gifted them that or it was some promotional thing. 
hey


man, you would think they can afford some nice set of wheels on that car if they are going to do that. LV hubcaps and a 30 year old 14 inch tire . damn.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I will pay money for a shot of that car outside a LV shop, preferably a large one. 

"To the LVmobile!"


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Knowing Vuitton, that car must have cost a fortune!


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

DocHolliday said:


> Knowing Vuitton, that car must have cost a fortune!


The graffiti-tagged version is even more.


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

I own the RV version...:devil:


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

A PERFECT example of how status signifiers migrate through a culture until they take on a meaning directly opposite to the one they originally had. Perfect.


----------



## pengjr (May 5, 2006)

Is the wedding dress and car covered by the same lifetime guarantee?


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Chinese made LV... Nice...


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Its definitely time to _un-_pimp that auto! (giving credit to those cool VW commercials of course).


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Doesnt get anymore classy than that...

They must be LOADED!!!

MrR


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

How about those matching bow ties and vests?


----------



## mussel (Oct 19, 2004)

What's that on the bride's teeth? LV logo?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Trip,

_Wherever_ did you find these photos?

Were you a guest at their wedding? :icon_smile_big:

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Trip,
> 
> _Wherever_ did you find these photos?
> 
> Were you a guest at their wedding? :icon_smile_big:


What I wouldn't pay to have actually been there....

I actually received those pictures from a friend in an email today. Someone forwarded it to her, I don't know the origins, unfortunately.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

I'll almost never turn down a wedding invitation. The weirdest? A Mafia wedding - don't ask - where the guys wore DB suits over black shirts. The wives wore black lipstick. They played Italian lounge singers during the CEREMONY!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

She even decorated her car with it.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I try not to say truly bad things about others's senses of style...however, that is honestly one of the _stupidest_ things I have ever seen in my entire life. I can think of no more appropriate word.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

OMG...in the parlaince (sp?) of my generation...THAT'S Ghetto...


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

now "i'd buy that for a 1$"


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

At least it is't Burberry house check........


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> OMG...in the parlaince (sp?) of my generation...THAT'S Ghetto...


+1. That's ghetto as hell.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Can anyone say *"Trademark Infringement"?... *I knew ya could!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

can anyone say "MONOGRAM CANVAS RULES" ??

yes, one of the most important moments of your life and you can make any life/love statement and your statement is:

"MONOGRAM CANVAS RULES"

what did you say to daddy during your wedding mom?"

"child, i said I luuuuuuv Louis Vuittonn mmm.. .mmm"

"i want to be just like you mom and have monogram canvas too"

how sweet


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Wanna bet what the pattern of their wallpaper is at home?


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

Not just ghetto, but ghetto fabulous.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

acidicboy said:


> Wanna bet what the pattern of their wallpaper is at home?


Possibly one of the more tasteful William Morris patterns from the late Victorian period, done by the traditional wood-block method.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

There was time when you got paid to parade around showing off the logo of a company. Now companies have found ways to brain wash the millions into paying them money to wear the sandwich board:


----------



## Richie_G (Jun 19, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Probably not this much...


 How tacky not to have a matching interior? I think it's blue, not LV.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

tripreed said:


> Probably not this much...


Perhaps this young lady, out of all of them, is the only one thinking "What the....?"


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

As Maggie Smith said to David Niven as they portrayed "Dick and Dora Charleston" in _Murder By Death_ ... "Dickey, that's tacky."


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Knowing Vuitton, that car must have cost a fortune!


LOL. So true!


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Teacher said:


> Perhaps this young lady, out of all of them, is the only one thinking "What the....?"


Poor girl; scarred for life; or a future guest on Oprah, topic: "How I survived my childhood and learned to be a queen of ghetto fab."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

acidicboy said:


> Wanna bet what the pattern of their wallpaper is at home?


I don't want to know.


----------



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

Vuitton Sport?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

acidicboy said:


> Wanna bet what the pattern of their wallpaper is at home?


Probably not LV that can't parade the inside of their house around.


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't really like wearing logos so I am probably not the best one to comment, but LV should sue.


----------



## Net Reporter (Jan 23, 2007)

Ofishbein said:


> I don't really like wearing logos so I am probably not the best one to comment, but LV should sue.


I'm a little confused... I think Louis Vuitton would _welcome_ all this free publicity!

Best,

Joseph


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

acidicboy said:


> Wanna bet what the pattern of their wallpaper is at home?


Wallpaper is not LV (nobody will see it), but the house siding is!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

They must have a whole lot of friends,I bet.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

The groom is either the dumbest poser in history, or was p*ssywhipped into submission by Mrs. Vuitton.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

acidicboy said:


> The groom is either the dumbest poser in history, or was p*ssywhipped into submission by Mrs. Vuitton.


So How come the groom isn't wearing the Luis Vuitton Tuxedo?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

acidicboy said:


> The groom is either the dumbest poser in history, or was p*ssywhipped into submission by Mrs. Vuitton.


I dont think he is the groom.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Brian13 said:


> I dont think he is the groom.


Then who is he?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i think he is one of the groomsmen.

you can see that the woman in the wedding dress is different from the woman that is standing next to him.

they all look happy. more power to them.

the little one is the only one who looks pensive about the whole thing.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Howard said:


> So How come the groom isn't wearing the Luis Vuitton Tuxedo?


The men have LV vests and bowties. Close enough!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Teacher said:


> The men have LV vests and bowties. Close enough!


It would just look strange with matching tuxedos and wedding dresses.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

*That's the first*

Wedding I ever saw that had naming rights.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I wonder if Luis Vuitton catered the wedding?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> Doesnt get anymore classy than that...MrR


Fun is great but, at what point does "classy" become tacky?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Fun is great but, at what point does "classy" become tacky?


When you have Louis Vuitton cater the wedding.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

A new low.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Fun is great but, at what point does "classy" become tacky?


I was being sarcastic eagle....I dont think its classy

MrR


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

This is pretty extreme, but not really surprising. I've seen people wearing logos of Gucci, LV, Coach, Burberry, Chanel and Fendi on just about everything. Shirts, hats, purses, cell phone cases, shoes, you name it. I have even seen Rolex and Cristal t-shirts.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Cristal was probably the theme at the engagement party

MrR


----------



## argoth (Oct 7, 2006)

apart from the horribly tacky logos, i actually like the wedding dress (top) photo. i think the copper, gold, and white look quite flattering on her.

Arg


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok... another question: guess what they're going to name their 1st child.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

acidicboy said:


> Ok... another question: guess what they're going to name their 1st child.


LV...? Louis...? Louis Vuitton the 2nd?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Howard said:


> LV...? Louis...? Louis Vuitton the 2nd?


I've heard of someone named Nautica, so I guess it'd be more upmarket than that


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

StevenRocks said:


> I've heard of someone named Nautica, so I guess it'd be more upmarket than that


girl's or guy's name?


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Nautica would be a girl, Nautico a boy.

And it's a matter of record that a guy named Ralph Lifschitz chose "Lauren" for himself by taking it from a woman - Lauren Bacall. So what goes around...


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

well-kept said:


> Nautica would be a girl, Nautico a boy.
> 
> And it's a matter of record that a guy named Ralph Lifschitz chose "Lauren" for himself by taking it from a woman - Lauren Bacall. So what goes around...


And her name was really Betty ... not Lauren.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Ralph Betty Pink Label.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

well-kept said:


> Ralph Betty Pink Label.


is that the whole name?


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Howard, her real name was Betty Joan Perske. Actually I didn't know the Joan Perske part until I "googled" her. But, I have only heard her called Betty Bacall by people who know her. 

Well-kept ... I was thinking the same thing! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Howard said:


> is that the whole name?


Nautica was a boy.


----------



## 69monaro (Aug 20, 2006)

*Upset!!!*

I cannot believe someone posted photos from my wedding without my, or Luis permission. This is an invasion of privacy and will not be tolerated. After speaking with Luis, I have decided that I will file a lawsuit against all who viewed the aforementioned photos and seek treble damages against all who posted responses....YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!

FYI: I will entertain offers to sell my "Limited Edition" LV auto in an effort to fund my lawsuit against the rest of you.

ps: It is not too late to apologize for your actions...or Mr. Process Server will be at your door.

69M


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

69monaro said:


> FYI: I will entertain offers to sell my "Limited Edition" LV auto in an effort to fund my lawsuit against the rest of you.


I'm ready to make an offer on the LVMobile...I can always donate it to the Liberace Museum and take the tax write-off.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I wonder how this ended up being spread around the Internet. I also wonder when it became proper behavior to ridicule private citizens wedding ceremonies, over the Internet, I'd imagine how they feel if they somehow happened upon this site of GENTLEMEN.


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

*Be positive*

Well, they will be so glad that people are watching their wedding and it would be better if they got a video version.

They might be famous overnight and LV might actually sponsor their honeymoon.

This is a nice promotion for LV.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Agreed that a private moment shouldn't be made public, particularly for purposes of ridicule. 

However, there are worse things. One extremely popular amateur porn site has a category titled "Ex-Girlfriend Videos" in which scorned lovers post things made during happier times and in absolute privacy for any and all to see. Imagine stumbling upon that?


----------



## Henrik RS (Jan 10, 2006)

This is just vulgar. 

I own a bag in "monogram canvas". I also own a wallet and a key purse, but that's it. Sometimes, even I feel a little vulgar. 
Bags and other leather goods (canvas goods?) is one thing. It is after all the hallmark of LV and has been so for long. The same applies to loafers from Gucci (I wear those as well) or coats from Burberry. However, I would never ever wear a tie or a belt or anything else with any of those logos.

Recently, many old and famous brands have expanded their business and sell pretty much anything under their name. It's a pity that they must conform to the vulgar taste of the nouveau riche, in order to stay in business.


/H


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

69monaro said:


> I cannot believe someone posted photos from my wedding without my, or Luis permission. This is an invasion of privacy and will not be tolerated. After speaking with Luis, I have decided that I will file a lawsuit against all who viewed the aforementioned photos and seek treble damages against all who posted responses....YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FYI: I will entertain offers to sell my "Limited Edition" LV auto in an effort to fund my lawsuit against the rest of you.
> 
> ...


We are sorry Monaro.


----------

